# pro e contro su gentoo

## alessandro95

salve , volevo sapere i pro ed i contro della distro gentoo linux.

grazie mille

ed un altra cosa , se sono un appassionato di programmazione , modellazione 3d , che sistema operativo devo scegliere windows o linux?

calcolate che io ho 3ds max

----------

## Kernel78

A occhio e croce mi pare una discussione  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

pro:

Ti crei un sistema ad-hoc per le tue esigenze. Tramite le flag, puoi decidere quali supporti attivare e quali no.

ti compili il kernel (ci sono varie versioni di kernel) come vuoi tu, in modo da avere un kernel minimale e molto prestante

impari molto

esiste wine (in tutte le distro linux, eh!) per poter emulare (ok, WINE Is Not an Emulator) i programmi di windows.

esiste virtualbox (in tutte le distro linux, eh!) per poter far girare su macchina virtuale i programmi linux

gentoo ha un sacco di guide scritte molto bene

la community di gentoo è fatta di gente molto esperta (non io   :Laughing:  )

contro:

devi compilarti i pacchetti

l'installazione di gentoo non è "banale"

iniziare a smanettare con gentoo è molto difficile

le configurazioni per i servizi te li devi fare a manina

modellazione 3d:

blender   :Wink: 

se usi 3ds max, io ti consiglio di provare a farlo girare con WINE oppure con virtualbox. da un po' di tempo, infatti, virtualbox supporta l'accelerazione 3d. non chiedermi come faccia, ma mi sembra che vada (poi, beh, io l'ho testato con dei giochetti con grafica molto vecchia).

programmazione

credo che non ci siano paragoni al riguardo. io non mi sono mai trovato bene a programmare sotto windows.

in generale:

linux è più prestante di windows

linux è più sicuro di windows

(poi, beh, sempre con le debite eccezioni....)

----------

## armaoin

Occhio però che portage crea  dipendenza una volta che impari ad usarlo non ne potrai più fare a meno. Io ti avverto   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *armaoin wrote:*   

> Occhio però che portage crea  dipendenza una volta che impari ad usarlo non ne potrai più fare a meno. Io ti avverto   .

 

ecco, giusto, un'altro lato negativo di gentoo.

contro:

portage (aka gestore dei pacchetti di gentoo) è lento a risolvere le dipendenze.   :Rolling Eyes: 

talvolta puoi trovare dei problemi (che si risolvo velocemente nel 99% dei casi) nella risoluzione.

pro:

puoi anche decidere di usare altri gestori di pacchetti per gentoo

insomma, con gentoo sei libero di scegliere e fare tutto quello che vuoi, senza che intervenga un qualche programma (tipo come c'è su suse, fedora, ubuntu, etc..) di gestione automatica. 

insomma, sei più libero e più consapevole di quel che succede al/nel tuo pc, ma il prezzo da pagare è sta nella difficoltà d'utilizzo delle prime volte   :Wink: 

[ot]non sono un programmatore, ma credo che la velocità di portage nella risoluzione delle dipendenze potrebbe essere migliorata.

o almeno si potrebbero ridurre tutti quelli accessi al disco  :Shocked: .

la butto là: ma non si poteva usare un database?

[/ot]

----------

## ago

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> contro:
> 
> devi compilarti i pacchetti

 

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST
```

o al limite ci sono overlay appositi con ebuild che installano roba precompilata (mai usato..ma metti che ti serve subito un programma hai la possibilità di usufruirne immediatamente)

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> programmazione
> 
> credo che non ci siano paragoni al riguardo. io non mi sono mai trovato bene a programmare sotto windows

 

personalmente sostengo che è alquanto relativo a cosa si programma e in che linguaggio....metti che scrivi applicazioni per windows, potrebbe rivelarsi piu comodo usare direttamente windows...se poi si sceglie di usarlo normalmente o in vm è un discorso a parte  :Smile: 

----------

## xdarma

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> salve , volevo sapere i pro ed i contro della distro gentoo linux.

 

Parlo a titolo personale, ovviamente:

contro

- per mettere in servizio un macchina nuova mi ci vuole davvero troppo tempo.

- gli aggiornamenti possono essere davvero impegnativi per le mie capacità e per il tempo a disposizione

- dà assuefazione e/o dipendenza: dopo un pò che la usi tutte le altre ti sembreranno limitate e/o limitative  ;-)

pro

- ho l'impressione che il computer faccia esattamente quello che voglio che faccia, non quello che vogliono gli "altri"

- un computer con installato gentoo curva lo spazio/tempo nel suo intorno  :-D

----------

## ago

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> contro
> 
> - per mettere in servizio un macchina nuova mi ci vuole davvero troppo tempo

 

mah devo dire che con un ottimo script(che piu che altro risparmia diverse battute sulla tastiera) e avendo un processore core2 non potentissimo...tipo E2160 me la cavo in poco piu di un'oretta fino all'installazione di xorg.

Poi ovviamente a ricompilare il world e/o installare roba tipo kde ci mette tempo(e preferisco farlo di notte  :Smile:  )ma se noi parliamo del tempo passato davanti al pc non è tantissimo

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - dà assuefazione e/o dipendenza: dopo un pò che la usi tutte le altre ti sembreranno limitate e/o limitative  
> 
> 

 

quoto

ma non lo metterei sotto "contro", è una caratteristica positiva: ti rendi conto di quanto sia migliore gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## ciro64

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - dà assuefazione e/o dipendenza: dopo un pò che la usi tutte le altre ti sembreranno limitate e/o limitative  
> 
> 

 

Concordo... anche se pochissimo che uso Gentoo... sono già entrato nel tunnel della "sindrome da compilazione sorgenti"  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

E' un sistama... invincibile  :Smile: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *xdarma wrote:*   contro
> 
> - per mettere in servizio un macchina nuova mi ci vuole davvero troppo tempo 
> 
> mah devo dire che con un ottimo script(che piu che altro risparmia diverse battute sulla tastiera) e avendo un processore core2 non potentissimo...tipo E2160 me la cavo in poco piu di un'oretta fino all'installazione di xorg.
> ...

 

che script utilizzi?

----------

## devilheart

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ed un altra cosa , se sono un appassionato di programmazione , modellazione 3d , che sistema operativo devo scegliere windows o linux?
> 
> calcolate che io ho 3ds max

 passa a maya o resta su windows. non riuscirai a far girare 3ds max decentemente

----------

## ago

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> che script utilizzi?

 

E' un qualcosa fatto personalmente che evita di perdere tempo sulla tastiera..ma alla fine è roba presa dal manuale

----------

## lordalbert

 *ago88 wrote:*   

>  *lordalbert wrote:*   che script utilizzi? 
> 
> E' un qualcosa fatto personalmente che evita di perdere tempo sulla tastiera..ma alla fine è roba presa dal manuale

 

si si, capito. E' un po' quello che avevo intenzione di fare io appena avrei avuto un po' di tempo, più che altro per velocizzare (e quindi automatizzare) il più possibile il processo di installazione. Se vuoi passarmelo, mi faresti un favore  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

ci faccio qualche piccola modifica e sarà subito tuo  :Wink: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> ci faccio qualche piccola modifica e sarà subito tuo 

 

ok, grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## davedeth

Pro: è un buon compromesso tra tutte le altre: io le ho provate quasi tutte le distro "famose" e devo dire che gentoo è aggiornata, veloce e stabile.

Contro: sul mio povero pc (512 mb di ram e processore pentium III da 800 MHz) compilare gnome mi richiede su per giù una ventina di ore e solo per installare me ne vanno via quasi quattro! Ma il mio è un pc datato millennium bug   :Cool: 

Però alla fine il gioco ne vale la candela... anche due!

----------

## lucapost

è l'unica distro version-less che conosco

----------

## davedeth

Esistono anche altre distro "rolling-release" come gentoo e una di queste è archlinux. Archlinux utilizza sia i binari che i sorgenti e si pone come obiettivo quello di avere sempre l'ultima versione del software disponibile. Purtroppo questa filosofia porta naturalmente ad avere qualche rogna ogni volta che si aggiorna il sistema.

----------

## darkmanPPT

secondo me questa storia della versionless è fantastica.

l'altro giorno m'è capitato di aggiornare una fedora. risultato: sputtanato completamente il sistema.

 :Crying or Very sad:  ho dovuto reinstallare tutto.

stessa cosa mi capitò tempo fa con l'aggiornamento automatico di ubuntu all'ultima versione.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

poi ci son certe cose che non capirò mai delle distribuzioni tipo fedora&ubuntu.

supponiamo che tu aggirni il kernel. al 99% molte cose non ti partiranno più. questo perchè molti pacchetti installano un loro modulo nel kernel. ovviamente vai tu a capire quale pacchetto necessita di essere reinstallato...   :Rolling Eyes: 

almeno in gentoo esiste 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

----------

## davedeth

Io dopo un aggiornamento di fedora ho riavviato e il sistema non si voleva piu spegnere!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## armaoin

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> secondo me questa storia della versionless è fantastica.
> 
> l'altro giorno m'è capitato di aggiornare una fedora. risultato: sputtanato completamente il sistema.
> 
>  ho dovuto reinstallare tutto.
> ...

 

In realtà per i moduli il tool non è revdep-rebuild ma module-rebuild.

Comunque cosa intendete per versionless?

----------

## davedeth

Per versionless intendono un concetto, più propriaente detto rolling-release, che è l'esatto opposto della strada seguita da ubuntu ed altre distribuzioni che prevedo un rilascio ogni tot di tempo (per esempio ad aprile uscirà la versione 10.04 du ubuntu, a maggio fedora 13, a giugno mandriva 2010.1) e questo comporta ad un "mega aggiornamento" di tutto il sistema. La filosofia rolling-release al contrario non prevede le versioni poichè il software viene aggiornato in continuazione, al massimo sono previsti i rilasci di immagini iso che contengnono gli snapshot dei repo al momento del rilascio.

----------

## lordalbert

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Per versionless intendono un concetto, più propriaente detto rolling-release, che è l'esatto opposto della strada seguita da ubuntu ed altre distribuzioni che prevedo un rilascio ogni tot di tempo (per esempio ad aprile uscirà la versione 10.04 du ubuntu, a maggio fedora 13, a giugno mandriva 2010.1) e questo comporta ad un "mega aggiornamento" di tutto il sistema. La filosofia rolling-release al contrario non prevede le versioni poichè il software viene aggiornato in continuazione, al massimo sono previsti i rilasci di immagini iso che contengnono gli snapshot dei repo al momento del rilascio.

 

io invece la intendo come "senza una versione vera e propria dei singoli pacchetti". Ed è una delle principali cose che apprezzo di gentoo. Il poter scegliere esattamente che versione utilizzare.

Anche debian offre una simil-funzione con il pinning, ma non è minimamente paragonabile a gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## davedeth

Aaaaa... ho capito! Parlavamo di due cose diverse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lucapost

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> al massimo sono previsti i rilasci di immagini iso che contengnono gli snapshot dei repo al momento del rilascio.

 

in gentoo sono previsti dei rilasci molto frequenti, compresi normalmente tra 1 e 2 settimane, del minimal cd e degli stage3. ad esempio qui. per il resto, portage è sempre aggiornato  :Razz: 

----------

## davedeth

Sempre aggiornato ma con un occhio al software stabile (anche se non mi dispiacerebbe vedere gnome 2.28 nel ramo stable)!

----------

## lordalbert

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Sempre aggiornato ma con un occhio al software stabile (anche se non mi dispiacerebbe vedere gnome 2.28 nel ramo stable)!

 

smascheralo!  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Sempre aggiornato ma con un occhio al software stabile (anche se non mi dispiacerebbe vedere gnome 2.28 nel ramo stable)!

 

se non sono rispettati i criteri affinché un sw possa essere marcato come stabile mi sembra giusto che non venga messo stabile ...

nulla ti vieta di smascherarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## davedeth

Lo so che si potrebbe smascherarlo ma sono pigro e non c'ho voglia!   :Cool: 

Scherzi a parte ho trovato un altro piccolo contro di gentoo che mi è balzato agli occhi ieri sera e ve lo pongo sotto forma di domanda:

ieri ho pescato una vecchia scheda video s3 trio/virge (questa è l'unica informazione che ho visto che l'ho raccattata da un pc morto che aveva mio padre a lavoro) e la volevo mettere al posto della mia piccola scheda integrata della intel.

Ciò comporta una ricompilazione del world poichè cambia la flag VIDEO_CARDS? E qualcuno sa ci cosa devo scrivere?   :Laughing: 

Se devo ricompilare è un piccolo "contro" sennò vado OT e vi chiedo che flag devo imporre per quella scheda video (e chiedo scusa per l'OT).

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Lo so che si potrebbe smascherarlo ma sono pigro e non c'ho voglia!  
> 
> Scherzi a parte ho trovato un altro piccolo contro di gentoo che mi è balzato agli occhi ieri sera e ve lo pongo sotto forma di domanda:
> 
> ieri ho pescato una vecchia scheda video s3 trio/virge (questa è l'unica informazione che ho visto che l'ho raccattata da un pc morto che aveva mio padre a lavoro) e la volevo mettere al posto della mia piccola scheda integrata della intel.
> ...

 

allora, in teoria la tua domanda, credo, dovrà essere trattata in un'altro thread.

comunque sia, hai provato a modificare la flag VIDEO_CARDS?

credo di no, altrimenti avresti notato che avresti avuto solo 1 pacchetto (+ uno nuovo) da ricompilare.   :Wink: 

guarda caso c'e` la flag apposta per la tua scheda (da impostare per VIDEO_CARDS): "s3virge"

nota anche bene che dentro VIDEO_CARDS puoi impostare anche più flags in contemporanea, in modo da avere il supporto (che per un chissàche motivo ti serve) di varie schede.

come vedi, quindi, il cambio di scheda grafica non comporta chissà che lavoro.  :Smile: 

----------

## davedeth

Per fortuna che c'è il mio fidato darkmanPPT che mi soccorre sempre! Dovrò inventare il dark-segnale sulla falsa riga del bat-segnale!  :Very Happy: 

E siamo felici di un piccolo contro abbattuto.

----------

## ago

 *davedeth wrote:*   

> Se devo ricompilare è un piccolo "contro" sennò vado OT e vi chiedo che flag devo imporre per quella scheda video (e chiedo scusa per l'OT).

 

mi sa che tra le compilazioni si perde un po il significato delle parole......

Se tu hai installato solo i driver per la scheda video intel che hai..se monti un'altra scheda mi sembra logico installare altri driver!

Su distro tipo ubuntu non serve perché li hai già tutti installati.....ma fai un conto di essere su windows e di installare un'altro driver   :Razz: 

----------

## davedeth

In effetti non hai tutti i torti... e poi il problema non mi si pone più visto che inserisco la scheda, accendo il pc ma lo schermo non ne vuole sapere e mi rimane spento   :Very Happy: 

Sarà incompatibilità hardware o chissa cosa   :Rolling Eyes: 

E poi c'è una cosa da dire: gentoo non ha contro   :Cool:   ahahahah   :Cool: 

----------

## alessandro95

pls rispondete in tanti a questa domanda. mi serve , mio padre si sta arrabbiando che io sto sempre a formatta per cambiare SO. adesso ho quasi deciso di mettermi gentoo , ma sono ancora indeciso. vi spiego , a me piace programmare , lavorare il 3d , odio giocare con il pc , mi piace crare temi per gnome , e rendere la mia distro differente al 100% dagli altri.     posso installare gentoo senza pensarci un secondo di +? ditemi si per favore........e se si , ho bisogno di una guida per installarlo , ma a quanto ho visto ci sono diversi tipi di installazione , stage o minimale. differenza tra le due? quale la migliore? non postate però il link del manuale di gentoo che lo gia visto ma non ho capito la differenza tra stage e minimale. poi una volta che scarico quello che mi dite voi (stage o minimale) mi date il link per la quida?

grazie infinite a tutti!!!!!!!!!!!!

non vi arrabiate  :Evil or Very Mad:   se ho scritto troppo e sono un po rompi!!!!   :Embarassed:  sono qui per imparare!!!  :Shocked: 

----------

## k01

ma poi tuo padre non si arrabbierà perchè il computer è sempre acceso a compilare?   :Laughing: 

comunque una cosa è il minimal CD, e una cosa è lo stage3, sono completamente differenti, non sono due metodi di installazione. il minimal cd è come dice il nome un cd minimale, in cui c'è semplicemente il necessario per avviare il sistema live da cui eseguire l'installazione, scaricare lo stage3, scompattarlo e configurarlo. Lo stage3 altro non è che il sistema di base precompilato per un'architettura generica

la guida all'installazione e oltre la trovi qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1

----------

## alessandro95

no , non ti preoccupare papà non si arrabbia se lascio il pc acceso a compilare.

comunque , tu cosa mi consigli , minimal installation o stage3?

----------

## k01

mmmm forse mi sono espresso male io, farò uno sforzo per chiarire...

lo stage3 è il sistema di base che installi con gentoo, e se vuoi gentoo devi usare per forza lo stage3

il minamal cd è semplicemente lo strumento con cui si installa lo stage3, e se ti trovi scomodo con il minimal cd perchè non ha l'interfaccia grafica o hai problemi con la tastiera (come ho letto in uno dei tuoi primi topic) puoi usare qualsiasi altro live cd, ad esempio knoppix

----------

## alessandro95

aaaaaaa capito ora!!!  ma ti posso chiedere una cosa ? perchè usi gentoo e non un altra distro?  cosa ha di speciale  , è più veloce , è la migliore distro distro che ci sia...?

----------

## k01

c'è qui una discussione recentissima riguardante i pro e i contro di gentoo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-819990.html

ehi, ma aspetta un momento... l'hai aperto tu quel topic!!!???!!!!??  :Shocked: 

ti sei già dimenticato di averlo aperto oppure le risposte non sono state abbastanza esaurienti? le mie sono domande retoriche, evitiamo di andare OT

----------

## alessandro95

quindi se ho capito bene , devo iniziare l'installazione con minimal installation e continuare con stage3 .sbaglio? se ho capito bene devo scaricare uno per uno tutta sta roba?

http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3/

----------

## !equilibrium

 *alessandro95 wrote:*   

> quindi se ho capito bene , devo iniziare l'installazione con minimal installation e continuare con stage3 .sbaglio? se ho capito bene devo scaricare uno per uno tutta sta roba?
> 
> http://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo/releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-stage3/

 

no, non hai capito nulla sull'installazione.

minimal è un liveCD (è un CDROM di circa 60MB, giusto per farti capire, visto che non mi sembri molto pratico di informatica in generale), che si differenzia dal LiveDVD (che è un DVD di 2.6GB) perché in quest'ultimo hai a disposizione un ambiente grafico e altri GUI software da cui fare l'installazione, mentre nel minimal non c'è nulla di grafico: questo perché il cd minimal, come dice il nome stesso, è un ambiente minimale che ti fa solo il boot della macchina, ti da una console e null'altro.

Sia il minimal CD che il LiveDVD sono entrambi supporti per effettuare l'installazione che è uguale per entrambi i media: Gentoo si installa a linea di comando seguendo l'apposito Handbook e cosa più importante non ci sono installer grafici che ti installano Gentoo in automatico con un paio di click.

Gentoo è una distribuzione per chi ha già una consolidata esperienza nel mondo UNIX-like e lo conosce molto bene; se sei un neofita e  vuoi usare Gentoo sappi che dovrai leggerti molta documentazione e colmare moltissime lacune, non è quindi una distribuzione che impari in un paio di giorni.

p.s.: esiste la documentazione in italiano di tutte le guide e dell'Handbook.

----------

## Kernel78

@alessandro95

ti chiedo cortesemente di rispettare le linee guida del forum, se hai dubbi a riguardo contattami privatamente e sarà più che disponibile a chiarire eventuali dubbi in merito.

Grazie

----------

## alessandro95

e come faccio per contattarti in privato , con una mail?

----------

## darkmanPPT

in alto, tra le opzioni del tuo utente ci sono i messaggi privati

----------

## k01

con gli utilissimi messaggi privati messi a disposizione dalla board stessa, di cui tu a quanto pare ignori l'esistenza

https://forums.gentoo.org/privmsg.php?folder=inbox

----------

## Kernel78

in ogni post di ogni utente c'è tra le altre cose un iconcina "mp" che sta per "messaggio privato", ti basta cliccare li sopra per iniziare a scrivere un messaggio privato per quell'utente  :Wink: 

----------

